# Flash.swf in JFrame einbinden



## JuniorInformat. (26. Aug 2010)

Okey, meine Wunsch ist ganz einfach:
Ich möchte in meinem JFrame bzw. in einem JPanel eine *.swf abspielen, einbinden, einfügen (was auch immer).

```
publc static void main(String[] args){

SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable(){
@Override
public void run(){

JFrame frame = new JFrame();
JPanel flash = new JPanel();
//Hier bitte helfen
frame.add(flash);
frame.setVisible(true);


}
}

}
```

hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

The JI


----------



## eRaaaa (26. Aug 2010)

Von Haus aus gibts da keine Flashkomponente o.ä.!
Ich kenne unteranderem
The DJ project
und
https://jflash.dev.java.net/

vllt hilfts dir ja, ansonsten mal googlen !


----------



## JuniorInformat. (26. Aug 2010)

Also hoffe das ist nicht zu viel verlangt aber ich suche ehr nach Beispielen oder Code-Ausschnitten!
Aber ich freue mich trotzdem über jede antwort!

The JI


----------



## XHelp (26. Aug 2010)

Und was hindert dich daran auf die Links zu klicken und dir die Beispiele selber angucken (gibt es bei beiden) :bahnhof:


----------



## JuniorInformat. (26. Aug 2010)

also ich hab da nix gesehen :noe:
aber mich würde interessieren wo ich die Klasse jflash downloaden kann!


----------



## XHelp (26. Aug 2010)

https://jflash.dev.java.net/source/browse/jflash/prj/jflash/src/
Downloaden kannst du auch da, oder eben bei cvs auschecken.
Und bei dem anderen Link ist direkt ein Verweis auf die Beispiele dabei: http://djproject.sourceforge.net/ns/documentation/Snippets.html


----------



## Friedhelm (27. Aug 2010)

Toll, und alles nur für Windows  :shock:


----------



## Tomate_Salat (27. Aug 2010)

Müsste auch gehen: Das ganze über eine Browserkomponente laden.

wie in einem anderen Thread: SWT bietet ja schon eine und man könnte (wenn unbedingt will) auf SWT mit Swing weiterarbeiten.


----------

